# Glass Jars for Honey......



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Why not plastic Queenlines - they look very similar to glass, and a fraction of the cost. 

MM


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup, figure out what you want per pound for your honey, add the cost of the jars, the caps and the label. If your customer isn't willing to pay that total price, either they don't think it will sell or your initial price is too high. I wouldn't assume the latter, myself.

Tell them the price and tell them that as long as they don't mark the jars or lids in a way that you can't sell them to someone else, that you will buy them back if they feel that the honey isn't moving fast enough. What do they have to loose? Shelf space? The end customer will tell you and the farm whether the price is too high.

Best of luck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, yeah, check w/ you most local honey bottling company. They may bve willing to sell you jars by the case or by the pallet.


----------



## Borgnik (Jul 9, 2005)

The classic queenline glass jars work for me and are a nice way to show off the honey. You can still get them from many of the bee supply companies in sizes from 8oz to 4#.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Why not ask the buyer what they want to Buy?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

In this part of the world, Mason jars work great. People expect it if you are selling truly 'local' honey.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Ross said:


> In this part of the world, Mason jars work great. People expect it if you are selling truly 'local' honey.


Same here. I tend to steer away from bottling my honey in the bears just because it looks to commercial. Besides, the MASON jars are less and also easier to bottle.

-Nathanael


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I have found that most of my customers prefer the glass queenline jars. I buy them in multiple case qty from Brushy Mountain. This is not the cheapest way to get them I am sure.

I was wondering maybe if we misunderstood your question here. Were you looking for cheaper 1 lb glass jars, or were you looking for cheaper ways to sell larger quantities of honey?

Most wholesalers sell honey in 5 gal pails, up to 10 or so - then they move to 55 gal drums.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Troy brings up a good point, see if they are willing to bottle it themselves, that way the cheaper price won't cost you in profits.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

These plastic containers work real well, and have not had complaints about them. They are available from other beekeeping supply houses also.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_61&products_id=802


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The farm does not want plastic jars. They want glass. I will have to email them and see what they would like... that is a good point. 

Maybe mason jars say... "local farm style honey".


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I just bought a bunch of jars yesterday at Odd Lots - Big Lots. Pint jars are $6.00 per 12 and quarts were $7.00 per 12. Bought my 1-piece lids from BetterBee @ .17 each. About the cheapest I could find to avoid shipping costs.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I found some nice glass jars by accident, visiting with the proprietor of a candle shop. They had some nice glass jars with solid lids (not mason-style rings/lids) that came close to pints and quarts. They bought them by the pallet for their candles, and in a spirit of friendship, sold me a couple of cases.

As a side note, while selling at the Farmer's Markets, two older ladies stopped by. They oogled my standard canning quarts and canning pints, but as one protested the size and price, she picked up a plastic 12-ounce squeeze bear. The other one said, "You can get that in the store. We want the local raw honey."

Perception is everything. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I just paid $6.68/12 for pint Mason jars with a jazzy "Golden Harvest" motif. The quarts were $7.73/12. They have the ring style lid. Shipping costs are prohibitive these days, so I gotta go with what I can find locally.


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I use "mason" style jars in the various sizes for all my honey. I don't sell, I give it to friends and the jars have a homey look to them. My favorite is the 12 oz. jelly size that WalMart had on clearance several weeks ago. I bought seven dozen for $5 a case.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Coyote:

You know what is freakin funny..... I buy some really nice glass jars.... where you might ask? From a place in Seattle.... a place that is like 15 minutes away from me but you know what is funnier..... I HAVE TO PAY THE FREAKIN SHIPPING.... because they will not let me go and will call it to pick it up unless I order 100 dollars worth. How freakin crappy is that....?????

Anyway.... I emailed the lady at the farm and she is ok with the mason jars. I just told her that mason style jars really said "local farm style honey".

he he he he .... its all how you word it.


----------



## dlowe (Feb 10, 2006)

*jars*

thers is a place neer you in aubern or kent called richards packaging .thay have good prices you can pick up . and lots of dif kinds of jars . on line catalog check em out . thats were i go.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Dlowe:

This there a min. amount you have to spend to pick up?

That place is pretty cool. I will have to call them and check them out. Beats shipping costs I must say!


----------



## kensfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Walmart sells Mason Jars.


----------



## dlowe (Feb 10, 2006)

*jars*

no min but do take your wa.biz/ # to set up wholesale .for your tax stuff .


----------



## dlowe (Feb 10, 2006)

*min jars*

no min but do bring your wa biz . # and git em wholsale ?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have only looked at Wally Wourld this year but last year I got the best price at "Dollar General" Qts for $6.00 a case of 12, "Big Lots" had them for $7.00 so look around!

I just got a box of #3 clear plastic with flip caps from "Saylor Plastic" but the Big Brown truck makes then real pricy.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Would they accept the honey in large containers (5 gallon buckets) for a deep discount?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

They are looking for jars with a label. I offered to sell in buckets so they could bottle and label. 

This costs more for them but allows me to increase the profit margin a little.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

Mason jars is all I use I can pick them up at big lots for $6 a doz and then catch them on sale at the end of the season for 4 - 6 a doz.


----------

